# Oops Wormer overdose, should I be worried?



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Daffodils eyelids are still pale, so I have been worming her with oral ivermectin made for horses, today was the day to do the second dose 10 days following the first. I rolled my ring out to the correct dosage and shot it in her mouth but for some reason the ring didn't stop the plunger this time as it should. So I gave her 3/4 of a horse sized dose.  I usually give her a 1/4 horse sized dose at a time. Should I be worried? I have heard it is much better to overdose a goat on wormers than underdose but that is a huge dose for such a little girl.


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

I believe you're supposed to give 3 or 4 times the horse dose to goats. So it sounds like maybe you were under dosing. 

A more experienced member will hopefully chime in with the correct dosing as I'm not 100% sure though I know a horse size dose isn't enough.


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Well she weighs about 20 pounds now that she has plumped up. So I was giving her what you would give a 250 horse. So tonight I just gave her what you would give a 750 pound horse, that is a lot for such a tiny goat. But hopefully it won't hurt her. It would really stink if after all this fighting I end up killing her!!!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

She will be fine. If that doesn't kill the worms, I don't know what will!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Hahaha Karen! No doubt  

Glad she will be fine Nubianfan!


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Whew!!! I hoped it was fine. Thanks for reassuring me Karen.

Maybe it was God's way of saying "She needs a bigger dose, Lass"


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

How is she otherwise?


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Ny GoatMom it is crazy!!! She has shot up in height since she has gotten over the coccidia, it is like her little body was just waiting to be well to grow. She is finally losing her rough coat. New jet black hair coming in underneath. She is pooping berries and eating every weed in sight. She is spunky. She is plumping up. Her eyelids are still pale, but I honestly don't know if she is wormy or still rebuilding blood cells after the coccidia. I just ain't taking any chances with her anymore.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

That is great! How long has it been since you treated? I ask because Madeline got her dimethox for 6 days and 3 days of valbazen, I am waiting for more weight gain and growth....


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

7/14 was the last dose of her coccidia meds so two weeks


----------



## OakHollowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

I did the same exact thing after my Nubian kidded. She got nearly the entire tube... She was fine. Well-wormed at best.  

Glad your girl is okay and growing well!


----------

